# Free support group in Northern Virginia



## loner1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I'm thinking of starting a support group in the Northern Virginia, Washington, DC area.

I know there's one in DC, but it can be costly if you don't have insurance. 

I have the Dr. Thomas Richards tapes (from the Social Anxiety website), and the workbook, and I think going through them with other people would really help.

Anyone interested in meeting for a support group around this area?


----------



## jeff222 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi! I'm in D.C., also have the tapes, and would be interested in doing this. Keep me posted!


----------



## loner1 (Mar 17, 2006)

I will, , I was thinking of putting an ad in the Post or Times. I think once my finals finish up, I'll advertise.


----------

